# كيفية تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية



## fifamomen (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم هذا البحث الشيق عن كيفية تصنيع الخلايا الشمسية 
الرابط
http://rapidshare.de/files/32908722/285481.rar
و اليكم هذا الرابط حول بعض المعاومات المبسطة عن الطاقة الشمسية
http://www.madehow.com/Volume-1/Solar-Cell.html
و شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم

الكتاب حسب تصفحي السريع له يبدو جيد جدا لكنه صعب أيضا

أخي الكريم إذا اكن لديك معلومات عنه وبعض التفاصيل أرجوك لا تبخل علينا

أكرر شكري لك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الله يجزيك كل خير اخي الكريم fifamomen 

ملاحظة: سيتم نقل جميع الكتب الى المكان المخصص حتى يكون المرجع واحد وتسهل عملية الوصول الى الكتب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28696

كل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## صالح التميمي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

هذا الموضوع شيق ومهم للغاية ولو أستغللنا هذه الطاقة بشكل جيد فقط تصبح دولنا الإسلامية من كبرى منجي الطاقة في العالم أجمع أشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

صدقني أخي صالح التميمي لو لو يتحرك العرب بالذات نحو هذه الطاقة المتجددة ويتفوقوا فيها

فسيبقوا للأبد في أسفل الركب

الفترة المقبلة ستحمل انقلابات سببها غلاء النفط والبديل رغم أن كفاءته بسيطة إلا أنه لا مهرب منه وأكبر دليل على وعي الغرب للخطر هو مشاريعيهم الضخمة والجنونية في مجال الطاقة الشمسية بالأخص ،،،، ياليت نجد من أصحاب الأموال عندنا من يعير الموضوع أي انتباه


----------



## saif_azzawy (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود و لو لم أستطع رؤية الكتاب لعدم و جوده و لم أستطع دخول المكتبة لسبب ما من قبل الادارة ...


----------



## قديم الشوق (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع الكتاب مره ثانيه وشكراً


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الشيباني (17 أبريل 2011)

ممممممششككككووووووووررررررررر


----------

